# probablemente trajeron consigo



## cadenzar

Could you please advise if the following sentence is correctly written?

La señal advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente trajeron consigo seria inundación de carretera y congestión tráfico.


Thanks!


----------



## juan2937

cadenzar said:


> Could you please advise if the following sentence is correctly written?
> La señal advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente trajeron consigo seria inundación de carretera y congestión tráfico.
> Thanks!



La señal de alerta informa al público que los  aguaceros probablemente *TRAERÁN/traerían *inundaciones de la vía y congestión vehicular o *tacos* o *trancones*.

The timing is towards the future not into the past.


----------



## Julvenzor

El problema fundamental es la incongruencia de tiempos. Si lo suponenos en pasado, basta con omitir "sería":

_La señal  advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente trajeron  consigo inundación de carretera*s* y congestión* del *tráfico._

No es la mejor opción; pero cumple la ley del mínimo cambio.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## juan2937

Julvenzor said:


> El problema fundamental es la incingruencia de tiempos. Si lo suponenos en pasado, basta con omitir "sería":
> _La señal  advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente trajeron  consigo inundación de carretera*s* y congestión* del *tráfico._
> No es la mejor opción; pero cumple la ley del mínimo cambio.
> Un saludo cordial.



Estoy un poco confundido : Si la señal advierte en *PRESENTE *cómo pronostico una acción en *pasado*?


----------



## Julvenzor

juan2937 said:


> Estoy un poco confundido : Si la señal advierte en *PRESENTE *cómo pronostico una acción en *pasado*?




Es rara, rara, rara, como ya digo; mas no imposible. Tomemos la acepción 8 de señal: "Vestigio o impresión que queda de algo, por donde se viene en conocimiento de ello". Imaginemos entonces a los científicos del año 2455 y una voz en primera persona:

_-(El hallazgo de) esta señal advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente trajeron consigo inundaciones de carreteras y congestión del tráfico._

¿Cuela?


----------



## juan2937

Julvenzor said:


> Es rara, rara, rara, como ya digo; mas no imposible. Tomemos la acepción 8 de señal: "Vestigio o impresión que queda de algo, por donde se viene en conocimiento de ello". Imaginemos entonces a los científicos del año 2455 y una voz en primera persona:
> _-(El hallazgo de) esta señal advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente trajeron consigo inundaciones de carreteras y congestión del tráfico._
> ¿Cuela?



Con mucho mcariño no me cuela, pues advertir es prevenir (antes) pero no después. Me dices que vas a ir a una presentación de nuestra reina del POP SHAKIRA y yo te advierto, JULVENZOR, si la ves bailando hips don´t lie, quedarás /quedarías babeado por largo rato jajajja. No quedaste babeado. Pues la función es esta noche y debes de  llevar un buen pañuelo para soportar HIPS don't lie.!!!!!


----------



## SevenDays

Pero este "advertir" puede significar "avisar", "tener en cuenta", y no "prevenir", "pronosticar" (de la misma manera que "warn" sería "notify", y no "make aware in advance"), por lo que la frase original me parece que está bien, tomando en cuentra los cambios de Julvenzor (pero yo diría _congestion de tráfico_, ya que no veo necesidad de especificar "tráfico" con "del"). 
Cheers


----------



## cadenzar

juan2937 said:


> La señal de alerta informa al público que los  aguaceros probablemente *TRAERÁN/traerían *inundaciones de la vía y congestión vehicular o *tacos* o *trancones*.
> 
> The timing is towards the future not into the past.



Thank you. I've got it.
One more question. Why don't we use subjunctive for "traerán" here? We are not sure if there we will floods, right?


----------



## juan2937

cadenzar said:


> Thank you. I've got it.
> One more question. Why don't we use subjunctive for "traerán" here? We are not sure if there we will floods, right?



WE may use the subjunctive TRAJERAN because the ambience is of PROBABILITY but for an alert is not logical its usage since we want the people takes seriously the floods and accidents in the roads.


----------



## cadenzar

juan2937 said:


> WE may use the subjunctive TRAJERAN because the ambience is of PROBABILITY but for an alert is not logical its usage since we want the people takes seriously the floods and accidents in the roads.



1. But it is just an alert. The action of flooding and traffic congestion may not happen. Isn't the word "traer" refer to the action of flooding and traffic congestion?

2. Someone also wrote as "La señal advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente traerán consigo *una *seria inundación de carreteras y congestión en el tráfico."   I wonder why we use "una" here as there maybe more than one inundación?? Also, can we omit the "s" in "carreteras"??


----------



## autrex2811

cadenzar said:


> Could you please advise if the following sentence is correctly written?
> 
> La señal advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente *traerán* consigo *serias inundaciones en las carreteras; y además, congestión vial*.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Saludos.

Pudiéramos decir "traigan / trajeran", pero estas conjugaciones indicarían "...probablemente lleguen a traer consigo serias inundaciones..."; o sea, no es tan serio el asunto.

Buen día.


----------



## cadenzar

Hi autrex2811,  

1. do you mean that both subjunctive and past tense for "traer" are acceptable here? Will there be any meaning differences between them?

2. If it is a warning signal (that means it will always be applicable for that specific climate), shall we use subjunctive or past tense? Or both are acceptable? ( it is just an alert. The action of flooding and traffic congestion may not happen.)

3. Someone also wrote as "La señal advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente traerán consigo *una seria inundación de carreteras y
congestión en el tráfico." I wonder why we use "una" here as there maybe more than one inundación?? Also, can we omit the "s" in "carreteras"??*


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Sin entrar en el fondo de la cuestión sólo quiero decir que falta un "de": ...advierte al público *de* que...

Del DPD:

*a)* _Advertir_ [a alguien] de algo: _«Jamás advirtió a Lucía del asedio de que era objeto»_ (Maqua _Invierno_ [Esp. 1992]). El objeto de la advertencia puede ir también introducido por _sobre_ o _acerca de._ *Si la advertencia es una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción que, es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: «Me ha advertido de que tiene una cita a las ocho» *(Hidalgo _Azucena_ [Esp. 1988]). En esta construcción el complemento de persona es directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _«Ramiro Chan Tun_ [...] _fue advertido de que no podrá volver a bucear»_ (_DYucatán_ [Méx.] 24.7.96). Por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben emplearse las formas _lo(s), la(s): «Al salir la advertí de que faltaban unos cuantos escalones»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]).

Saludos


----------



## autrex2811

cadenzar said:


> Hi autrex2811,
> 
> 1. do you mean that both subjunctive and past tense for "traer" are acceptable here? Will there be any meaning differences between them?
> 
> 2. If it is a warning signal (that means it will always be applicable for that specific climate), shall we use subjunctive or past tense? Or both are acceptable? ( it is just an alert. The action of flooding and traffic congestion may not happen.)
> 
> 3. Someone also wrote as "La señal advierte al público que las fuertes lluvias probablemente traerán consigo *una seria inundación de carreteras y
> congestión en el tráfico." I wonder why we use "una" here as there maybe more than one inundación?? Also, can we omit the "s" in "carreteras"??*




1. Sí son posibles, en varios contextos, cuando a un *futuro hipotético* se refieren. _El pretérito de indicativo no ayudaría_. No habría en sí diferencia; a oído y comprensión míos no: "Es muy posible que para dentro de dos días _*trajeran / traigan*_ esa mercancía". Pueden ser variantes dialectales, como que en un país no usen una o la otra sí; o que ambas se empleen casi indistintamente.

2. ¿Cuál subjuntivo (hay varios) o pretérito (hay varios)? Analice estos ejemplos:
-Es probable que *haya / hubiera *inundaciones (quizá llegue a haberlas, aun así tome sus precauciones). Éste es un futuro hipotético
-Probablemente *habrá* inundaciones (Es más probable que sí las haya; sea más y muy precavido. En este ejemplo hay mayor probabilidad que en el anterior). Éste es un futuro de indicativo.
-***Probablemente *haya habido* inundaciones (*quizá las hubo*, no lo sé). Éste es un antepresente de subjuntivo; o sea un pretérito pero en subjuntivo.
-Probablemente *hubo* inundaciones (estoy más seguro de que *sí las hubo*). Éste es un pretérito de indicativo.

***La cuestión en este ejemplo es que tanto "*haya habido" *y* "hubiera*" pueden emplearse con significado análogo, pero ahora *en pasado*. En lo particular resuelvo esta ambigüedad con el uso del antepresente de subjuntivo (haya habido).

3. Son expresiones de diferentes lados. Lo correcto también sería "*serias inundaciones en carreteras*", pues serán repetidas, según nos lo hace comprender el contexto original.
-Hay que decir "una seria inundación de* carreteras*", siempre en *plural*.
-Es posible decir "congestión en el tráfico / congestión de tráfico" o "congestión vial"

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## juan2937

Una serie de inundaciones
Serie = It is a *string *of facts, it is feminine noun, singular= *una serie *de inundaciones en las carreteras. If it is a particular carretera you can use the singular = *una serie de inundaciones en la carretera 123.*


----------



## cadenzar

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Sin entrar en el fondo de la cuestión sólo quiero decir que falta un "de": ...advierte al público *de* que...
> 
> Del DPD:
> 
> *a)* _Advertir_ [a alguien] de algo: _«Jamás advirtió a Lucía del asedio de que era objeto»_ (Maqua _Invierno_ [Esp. 1992]). El objeto de la advertencia puede ir también introducido por _sobre_ o _acerca de._ *Si la advertencia es una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción que, es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: «Me ha advertido de que tiene una cita a las ocho» *(Hidalgo _Azucena_ [Esp. 1988]). En esta construcción el complemento de persona es directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _«Ramiro Chan Tun_ [...] _fue advertido de que no podrá volver a bucear»_ (_DYucatán_ [Méx.] 24.7.96). Por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben emplearse las formas _lo(s), la(s): «Al salir la advertí de que faltaban unos cuantos escalones»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]).
> 
> Saludos




Ya veo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## cadenzar

juan2937 said:


> Una serie de inundaciones
> Serie = It is a *string *of facts, it is feminine noun, singular= *una serie *de inundaciones en las carreteras. If it is a particular carretera you can use the singular = *una serie de inundaciones en la carretera 123.*



Ooops, I made a typo. 
It should be "las fuertes lluvias probablemente traerán consigo serio inundación de carreteras".  Is the sentence correctly written?


----------



## cadenzar

autrex2811 said:


> 1. Sí son posibles, en varios contextos, cuando a un *futuro hipotético* se refieren. _El pretérito de indicativo no ayudaría_. No habría en sí diferencia; a oído y comprensión míos no: "Es muy posible que para dentro de dos días _*trajeran / traigan*_ esa mercancía". Pueden ser variantes dialectales, como que en un país no usen una o la otra sí; o que ambas se empleen casi indistintamente.
> 
> 2. ¿Cuál subjuntivo (hay varios) o pretérito (hay varios)? Analice estos ejemplos:
> -Es probable que *haya / hubiera *inundaciones (quizá llegue a haberlas, aun así tome sus precauciones). Éste es un futuro hipotético
> -Probablemente *habrá* inundaciones (Es más probable que sí las haya; sea más y muy precavido. En este ejemplo hay mayor probabilidad que en el anterior). Éste es un futuro de indicativo.
> -***Probablemente *haya habido* inundaciones (*quizá las hubo*, no lo sé). Éste es un antepresente de subjuntivo; o sea un pretérito pero en subjuntivo.
> -Probablemente *hubo* inundaciones (estoy más seguro de que *sí las hubo*). Éste es un pretérito de indicativo.
> 
> ***La cuestión en este ejemplo es que tanto "*haya habido" *y* "hubiera*" pueden emplearse con significado análogo, pero ahora *en pasado*. En lo particular resuelvo esta ambigüedad con el uso del antepresente de subjuntivo (haya habido).
> 
> 3. Son expresiones de diferentes lados. Lo correcto también sería "*serias inundaciones en carreteras*", pues serán repetidas, según nos lo hace comprender el contexto original.
> -Hay que decir "una seria inundación de* carreteras*", siempre en *plural*.
> -Es posible decir "congestión en el tráfico / congestión de tráfico" o "congestión vial"
> 
> Saludos cordiales.





Ayy... thanks for your detailed explanation. But for now I don't understand it too much.
Let's make my question simple. For the word "probablemente" it implies uncertainty. So we should use subjunctive for the word "traer", no?


----------



## autrex2811

cadenzar said:


> Ayy... thanks for your detailed explanation. But for now I don't understand it too much.
> Let's make my question simple. For the word "probablemente" it implies uncertainty. So we should use subjunctive for the word "traer", no?



Not necessarily. As a matter of fact, the verb will express how probable the action could be or has been:

Las lluvias probablemente *traigan* inundaciones (less feasible in future)
Las lluvias probablemente *traerán* inundaciones (more probable in future, but not 100% of certainty)
Las lluvias probablemente *hayan traído* inundaciones (less possible in past)
Las lluvias probablemente *trajeron* inundaciones (more probable in past, but not 100% of certainty)

Good luck!


----------



## cadenzar

My head get stuck. I've learnt before when we talk about uncertainty, subjunctive should be used. And I believe "probablemente" is talking about uncertainty. So I am really confused now.


----------



## SevenDays

Life would be less complicated, and perhaps less interesting, if a given word, such as "probablemente," would just "trigger" the subjunctive _automatically_. But we are not robots. _Uncertainty_ certainly falls within the realm of the subjunctive, but not every uncertainty _is_ or _must be_ expressed with the subjunctive. Remember, moods are simply a reflection of the speaker's attitude. In the end, the speaker decides whether flooding is _more likely_ (probablemente + indicative) or _less likely_ (probablemente + subjunctive). Put another way. In English, you simply add "probably" to express less likelihood (_will rain_ vs. _will probably rain_), but in Spanish we conjugate the subjunctive, which means that we have at our disposal an additional layer of uncertainty. In other words, we can express _certainty_ (_traerán inundaciones_), _less certainty_ (_probablemente traerán inundaciones_) and _even less certainty_ (_probablement traigan inundaciones_). 
Cheers


----------



## cadenzar

Thank you very much SevenDays. 
I still don't know much about Spanish yet.
I will learn hard to be more prefessional. ^^


----------



## juan2937

cadenzar said:


> Ooops, I made a typo.
> It should be "las fuertes lluvias probablemente traerán consigo serio inundación de carreteras".  Is the sentence correctly written?



should be ...*serias inundaciones de las carreteras.*


----------



## cadenzar

juan2937 said:


> should be ...*serias inundaciones de las carreteras.*



Hi, maybe it's better to let you read the English version and then translate it into Spanish?
Black signal warns the public of heavy rain which is likely to bring about serious road flooding and traffic congestion. 

Thanks!


----------



## juan2937

cadenzar said:


> Hi, maybe it's better to let you read the English version and then translate it into Spanish?
> Black signal warns the public of heavy rain which is likely to bring about serious road flooding and traffic congestion.
> Thanks!



Señales negras previenen al público de fuertes aguaceros los cuales *provocarán inundaciones *y *trancones *en la *ruta*.


----------



## cadenzar

Thanks a lot juan2937~~
I noticed that "trancones" is the word of Colombian, right?


----------



## cadenzar

By the way, can "*provocarán" and "*traerán consigo" be used interchangable here? If not, what´s the difference between them?
Can I say "serios inundaciones"?


----------



## juan2937

cadenzar said:


> Thanks a lot juan2937~~
> I noticed that "trancones" is the word of Colombian, right?



Yes, and *TACOS *also.


----------



## juan2937

cadenzar said:


> By the way, can "*provocarán" and "*traerán consigo" be used interchangable here? If not, what´s the difference between them?
> Can I say "serios inundaciones"?



You can drop *consigo *( thi is for emphasis) *Provocar *( implies IGNITE, INCITE a reaction) *Traer* is more calm in its action.

<<<*3* Hacer una cosa que  ocurra 3otra como reacción o respuesta a  ella: ‘Una  chispa de cigarro provocó la explosión. El incidente que provocó la guerra. Las  últimas medidas han provocado una protesta general. Los rumores han *provocado  *una baja de valores’. 1 *Causar*, *ocasionar*,  **producir*. 5 Causar en alguien cierta 3reacción física o espiritual:  ‘Provocar  fiebre. Provocar la ira de alguien’. 5 Puede construirse con _a,_ aunque  es poco usado: ‘Provoca  a indignación, a risa, a lástima’. 5 *Atraerse una persona cierto 3sentimiento (generalmente  adverso) de otra.>>>>
Yes, you can say " Serias inundaciones"


----------



## cadenzar

Nonono, can I say "seri*O*s inundaciones" (serious flooding)?


----------



## Julvenzor

cadenzar said:


> Nonono, can I say "seri*O*s inundaciones" (serious flooding)?




No, "inundaciones" is feminine.


----------



## juan2937

autrex2811 said:


> Not necessarily. As a matter of fact, the verb will express how probable the action could be or has been:
> 
> Las lluvias probablemente *traigan* inundaciones (less feasible in future)
> Las lluvias probablemente *traerán* inundaciones (more probable in future, but not 100% of certainty)
> Las lluvias probablemente *hayan traído* inundaciones (less possible in past)
> Las lluvias probablemente *trajeron* inundaciones (more probable in past, but not 100% of certainty)
> Good luck!



I'm afraid that you cannot use the simple past with *Probablemente *since the simple past the *action did *occur.


----------



## cadenzar

Thank you guys for helping me!! 

Saludos!


----------

